# March Photo Contest



## jennretz

I love ❤ this picture of Charlie with my husband 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Congratulations Ellejee, great theme and example picture. 

I want to know how you got your two pups to fall asleep in the bathtub.......


----------



## Neeko13

Great theme... Here's Neeko w my Granddaughter Winry..she loves him like crazy!!!!


----------



## turtle66

Okay - not a winner picture, but a good story.

Lilly is dog reactive - always has been, well started at the age of 15 months. We did tons of training (mostly for me, but also for Lilly), so she got better, but she does not really like other dogs, she just tolerates them. 
There is one exemption. Sophie! Sophie is a Golden, approximately a couple years older than Lilly and definitely the pack leader on the hiking adventures.
Sophie has magic.
She is Lilly's best dog friend - only dog friend.

(Sophie is the more red Golden, Lilly is the more yellow Golden) and yes they are both off leash in this picture. Lilly is voluntary that close...Magic

Thank you Sophie!


----------



## BrianO

This is my favorite puppy photo of Pippin. He loves all of my boys, but has a special friend in my middle son shown here. Pip is a ball crazy dog and has been from the early days. Boys, walks in the woods, water, balls.... best friends.


----------



## swishywagga

Looking forward to seeing all your photos of your pups with their Best Friends!


----------



## Julie Timmons

My little shadow. Where I go, he goes ❤










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Otis-Agnes

Penny and Twinkie absolutely love each other! Agnes


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Aww....

The entries are all really great......


----------



## GoldeninCT

Mars the lighter golden and Jarvis the darker one were neighbors when we lived in an apartment and played since 4.5 months old and now we have a house and a yard they come over quite often for some off leash play. Sometimes Lorenzo and Fritz come over too.


----------



## myluckypenny

These two are best buds, and these are the looks I get when I interrupt their naps lol!


----------



## Ivyacres

ah, such good buddy pics!


----------



## Karen519

*Tucker and Tonka*

Tucker and Tonka


----------



## Otter

Barkley and Jacob.


----------



## LynnC

Luna and her daddy :--heart: She absolutely adores him :x


----------



## Ivyacres

Best friends are great and so are all the pics so far.


----------



## OscarsDad

With the grandkids who get dreamy when they are with Oscar...


----------



## Sandy22

Finley and my daughter.


----------



## Ivyacres

Enjoying seeing the pics of best friends.


----------



## swishywagga

Great photos, hope to see lots more!.


----------



## Ivyacres

great pics....


----------



## NewGoldenGirl

Oh my goodness these are some precious pictures! We don't have a golden yet, but hopefully in a year or so I can take part in this contest too!


----------



## LeoTheGolden

Leo with his bff Romeo !


----------



## Ivyacres

Who is your golden's best friend? Show us a pic1


----------



## fourlakes

Tally and puppy Uno were very best of pals - until he moved away to Ohio and changed his name to Ranger! I have so many cute photos of them together. Here Uno is 4 weeks and Tally is 9 months old. Not an eligible entry for this month's contest but too cute not to post.


----------



## Ivyacres

Ivyacres said:


> Who is your golden's best friend? Show us a pic!


great pics


----------



## sophieanne

I swear, these pictures get better and better every month!!! I love all of them!


----------



## Vika the Golden !

Taken today during our morning hike 


Sent from my iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## dlmrun2002

Vika looks great!!! Bet she loved the hike.

dlm ny country


----------



## Charliethree

Best friends!! Three is company!! 









Charlie, Milo and Miss Kaya


----------



## swishywagga

Loving the photos of all the "Best Friends", hope to see lots more!.


----------



## jennretz

Charliethree said:


> Best friends!! Three is company!!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 788129
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charlie, Milo and Miss Kaya




I ❤ this picture


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LJack

Our kitty Lola recently passed but she loved her Goldens.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Enjoying all the wonderful and so very special pictures of the buddies.


----------



## Ivyacres

sophieanne said:


> I swear, these pictures get better and better every month!!! I love all of them!


and I agree!!


----------



## Ivyacres

Hoping for more best buddy pics.


----------



## Bella Floden

*Best buddy: Tia and Golden Retriever Bella*

"Until one has loved an animal a part of one's soul remains unawakened." - Anatole France


----------



## Ivyacres

Awesome pics this month.


----------



## Ivyacres

Honey with her best friend Myloschz...'I got the wheel, let's hit the road'


----------



## Ivyacres

Enjoying the best buddy pics.


----------



## Wolfeye

Wow. Amazing images. These big golden furballs are the definition of the words "best friends".


----------



## Wolfeye

You know he's a friend when he charges ya, knowing you're gonna plunk him with a snowball.


----------



## RND

*Dusty @ Rob*

A nice day in Vermont this past summer, much better than today's snow!


----------



## Gleepers

Penny and her little buddy Ted. 
I didn’t intend to get another dog exactly the same age as Penny but it happened. Vet estimated that Ted is only a few weeks younger.


----------



## 3 goldens

I know Honey is at the Bridge, but I just wanted to show off this picture of us. I love it so much I love all these wonderful pictures.. As much as I love and spoil our Great Pyrenees, Sir Moose, I sorely miss not having a golden to love on.l


----------



## Ivyacres

So cute!!!!!


----------



## rachrae

Dropped Zirkel off for a play date with his buds and was sent this picture! Zirkel is the one in the middle. Just about died of cuteness.


----------



## Neeko13

They are alll soooo cute!!!!!!:x:x


----------



## Ivyacres

March's theme is Best Friends, post a picture of your golden with their best friend.

Entries will be accepted until Monday, March 26th, please, one entry per membership.


----------



## Ivyacres

Ivyacres said:


> March's theme is Best Friends, post a picture of your golden with their best friend.
> 
> Entries will be accepted until Monday, March 26th, please, one entry per membership.


Hope we get more adorable entries!


----------



## Ivyacres

bumping up....


----------



## Ivyacres

March's theme is Best Friends, post a picture of your golden with their best friend.

Entries will be accepted until Monday, March 26th, please, one entry per membership.


----------



## Sweet Girl

It took me a while to decide which photo of Shala and her very best friend Sam to post. I have many of them together - but this was the first one I thought of - so this one it is!


----------



## Neciebugs

*Daisy's best friend at Daycare...*

Daisy has a new best friend. This is her buddy, a 14 week old St. Bernard. SB's dad was 180lbs... the puppy is bigger than Daisy (who will be 7 months old in about a week)! So cute together!!


----------



## Ivyacres

As always you must have 25 posts to be eligible to win but please share your photos even if you only have 1 post, we love to see them all!
Entries will be accepted until Monday, March 26th, please, one entry per membership.

New members, please remember that you can get your post count to 25 by the time the contest ends, so post away.

So many good pics!


----------



## Cooper Golden

So much love!


----------



## Ivyacres

There's still time to share a pic of 'best friends'


----------



## sophieanne

Cooper Golden said:


> So much love!


 OMG!!! Just look at that smile! Awesome picture!


----------



## LynnC

Just loving all these best friends


----------



## Ivyacres

Just over twenty entries so far...


----------



## Wolfeye

OMG. I mean, seriously, this is one of the best sets, best topics, EVER. Love them ALL.


----------



## rosebuds

*March Photo Contest.*

Carley and Dusty are the best of friends. They are always together and love each other so very much.


----------



## Evarlette

I just love taking pictures of my Louie boy!


----------



## Evarlette

Louie and Charlotte!!


----------



## swishywagga

All the photos are fantastic, hope to see more!.


----------



## Melissa Dickman Ehler

Jessie our Goldie and Sunny our Tabby are BFF's!


----------



## Ivyacres

Wow I love all these pics!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

*Gunner BFF before Honey*

Gunner and Paxton. Paxton was always so gentle with Gunner. Even letting him take the bone out of his mouth.


----------



## Ivyacres

There's a few days left to submit a photo.


----------



## Gleepers

We aren’t fighting......really!


----------



## davmar77

Just me and the pup.


----------



## Kobys_mom

Oakley, Kai, and Koby, who we lost on Tuesday night  How I love all these pups!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Ivyacres said:


> Ellejee chose Best Friends for March's theme.
> 
> 
> Post a picture of your golden with their best friend.
> 
> As always you must have 25 posts to be eligible to win but please share your photos even if you only have 1 post, we love to see them all!
> 
> *Entries will be accepted until Monday, March 26th, please, one entry per membership. *



Great entries, hope to see more before the Monday deadline to submit an entry.


----------



## Ivyacres

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Great entries, hope to see more before the Monday deadline to submit an entry.


lots of great entries, add yours before Monday's deadline.


----------



## Julie Timmons

I already entered but this is my best friend giving me a back massage while I was on a conference call the other day, haha. One benefit of working from home


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

This is GREAT!




Julie Timmons said:


> I already entered but this is my best friend giving me a back massage while I was on a conference call the other day, haha. One benefit of working from home


----------



## JDandBigAm

Nothing better than sharing an ice cream cone with your best friend.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

There's only a few days remaining to submit an entry in the Photo Contest, last day is Monday, March 26th. 

Show us your Golden and their "Best Friend". 

Enjoying all the great entries, looking forward to seeing more.


----------



## Ivyacres

Another fun thread with lots of great entries.
This contest closes Monday so there's still time to enter your 'best friends' pic.


----------



## Ivyacres

Thanks to everyone who has shared a pic so far this month, we love seeing them all! 
For your pic to be part of the Voting Poll for this month you  must have 25 posts.
New Members...please remember that you can get your post count to 25 by the time the contest ends on Monday, March 26th.


----------



## Ivyacres

One day left to enter a pic this month.


----------



## dlmrun2002

Katie and some running dude.

dlm ny country


----------



## Helo's Mom

My boy Leo and my kids... about 1999. Miss that boy so much.


----------



## Ivyacres

A quick reminder, this is the last day to enter your pic of 'Best Friends'.


----------



## Ivyacres

Closing the contest, look for the voting poll.


----------

